# 2018 Maxima Quality Issues



## briang1120 (Apr 1, 2019)

Is anyone else experience significant trim and appearance quality issues with their 18' Maxima. I am 15 months into a 36 month lease and have slowly watched the appearance of my vehicle deteriorate since the second month of my lease. Issues include, significant brake caliper pitting and rust, and peeling interior trim. Caliper rust is not covered by Nissan because it is considered an "interior part", although they are completely view-able through rim spokes. Interior trim issues are not covered either... "expected wear and tear". Can anyone provide advise? Not too excited about 20+ remaining payments on this vehicle.


----------



## Mikey Tylutki (Apr 1, 2019)

briang1120 said:


> Is anyone else experience significant trim and appearance quality issues with their 18' Maxima. I am 15 months into a 36 month lease and have slowly watched the appearance of my vehicle deteriorate since the second month of my lease. Issues include, significant brake caliper pitting and rust, and peeling interior trim. Caliper rust is not covered by Nissan because it is considered an "interior part", although they are completely view-able through rim spokes. Interior trim issues are not covered either... "expected wear and tear". Can anyone provide advise? Not too excited about 20+ remaining payments on this vehicle.


go look at my thread about my 2018. I think you'll find it interesting. I can agree it is very cheaply made. My entire dashboard rattles when it is cold, my rear deck board/power sunshade rattles while I have music playing, the door trims occasionally rattles, my steering wheel had to be replaced due to the plastic part in the center rattling. This car was a hug let down. I will never own another Nissan in my life.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am curious about what other cars you have owned? Most vehicles use plastic extensively and especially for trim clips. Very cold weather see plastic get hard, and contract slightly. You will find that you get cracks and rattles that coincide with cold weather and that disappear during the summer months. If the dash is really making that much noise you should ask a dealer to check it. Some noise reducing foam or a new plastic clip might do the trick.


----------



## briang1120 (Apr 1, 2019)

Unbelievable. I leased a Murano about 10 years ago and was dissipated with the vehicle quality back then. Vehicle integrity began to diminish after the first few months then and I are experiencing similar issues with my 17 Maxima and Pathfinder today. Not sure why I thought things would be different the second time around. Yes... hearing "that's not covered" from customer service is frustrating, it is the response all too often.


----------

